# Fluff Factory thread for 2/23/05



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Post your FF chit chat here.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quick.. El Bee sighting :LOL

I looove the wide range of wonderful creations there, just brilliant!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

ohhhh I've been waiting for the elbee auctions!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Shhhh guys! I am winning won of them (for as long as I can distract the hyenas from noticing its there :LOL )

Steph


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 22, 2005)

I am winning quite a few auctions right now. I just hope that I don't get outbid. Some of that fluff is so so lovely.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Are there more than one Elbee auctions? I only found one.

I love the new MM/Pinhead auctions that came up.

So far I have only bid on one auction and I am still winning it. I have a limited amout of paypal I have set aside so I have to be careful what I bid on. If I don't end up using all my cash on winnings I will use it on the donate direct.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

oh, yes the elbee! I love that it's YPA. The TDD/luxe set is pretty fluffolicious too!







Oh, there's another elbee in the regular "diapering" section (not charity) that was listed by claire (spark) and she is planning to donate to AFO with the proceeds. it's a brand new one!

I'm still winning 3 auctions and anxiously awaiting more listings! This is SO fun.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm amazed by the number of items Meredith of Knitwitz baby has under the 100% donation category. She is just knitting away for charity, how cool of her!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I"m shocked I"m still the high bidder on the sm Luxe fitted and the KiwiButt set :LOL :LOL and that the HPC NB organic diaper/wipes set is only at 16.00!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I wish that the KPs were mediums. There is so much cute stuff available for all the preggo mamas. Sarah was in nb/smalls for about a nanosecond, though, so I would never beable to justify big money on those sizes. I guess it's good that there is such a great variety of stuff so there is something for everyone.


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh the El Bee!!!!!!! wow wow wow!!!

and I







the TDD blue set! I can't remember who it is paired up with


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

and I the TDD blue set! I can't remember who it is paired up with








Luxe!!!!!







:


----------



## apcanadianmamma (Sep 30, 2004)

ok I am freaking out. I can't see the elbee unless I do a search under the name "elbee" When I look at the 100% donated section there is no elbee (and I've refreshed and looked like 10 times) I'm not going to bid on the elbee but now I'm scared what else I am missing!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Why are people bidding on my knitty bitty soaker? I thought I explained to you people that I WANT THAT! It is my favorite color and AF is here so BACK OFF. :LOL

I love that blue TDD/luxe set too ,







but I am trying to keep my expectations reasonable.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

you know, I think there is just TOOOO much fluff! It is overwhelming.







:LOL There is just sooo much great stuff. I still really want one of the cushie tushie custom slots though after seeing those hey diddle diddle shorts a few days ago.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:

I love our Cushie Tushie fluff too, but the Hey Diddle Diddle shorts were made by Mr. Peabody's Mom. She has a custom slot up there too though!
oops! That's what I meant...







I'm bidding on the cushie tushie right now so that name was on my mind. :LOL I think I have fluff overload!


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

it seems like everything is way out of my league $ wise, or newborn/small sized. and I hate navigating wahmchicks.

don't mind me, i'm just whining because i really wish i had the extra budget for some of those beautiful dipes and wool. but i am bidding on some wipes, so at least I think i'll get something


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiedust*
oops! That's what I meant...







I'm bidding on the cushie tushie right now so that name was on my mind. :LOL I think I have fluff overload!









I think we are going to have to have some kind of hyena stash olympics after these auctions, because Pixie you are challenging the reigning champions. I have not picked my entire dream team, but I am pretty sure it would include both you and Holli.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grnmtnmama*
it seems like everything is way out of my league $ wise, or newborn/small sized. and I hate navigating wahmchicks.

don't mind me, i'm just whining because i really wish i had the extra budget for some of those beautiful dipes and wool. but i am bidding on some wipes, so at least I think i'll get something









It's OK, I understand







.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:

I think we are going to have to have some kind of hyena stash olympics after these auctions, because Pixie you are challenging the reigning champions. I have not picked my entire dream team, but I am pretty sure it would include both you and Holli.
I'm just trying to make up for lost time. :LOL I started cding to late.







I know, excuses, excuses..


----------



## 2sweetgrrls (Apr 29, 2004)

I keep getting outbid on *everything*! Now all of it has gone up above my price range! The only thing I'm winning is the YPS felted mocs, and that's what I REALLY, REALLY want...I've been looking for a felted mocs slot for ages! Aaahhh!







These auctions are getting addicting.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2sweetgrrls*
These auctions are getting addicting.

















I'm in the process of listing a bunch of things in hopes of raising paypal for these auctions! I just had to bid on the "rebel" boys basket, it would be perfect for chandler, and I hardly ever get anything new and exciting for him!


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Well, I was high bidder on the Royal MM shorts for almost a full 24 hours! :LOL


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

And again, I am still shocked I haven't been outbid on the Kiwi Butt NB set yet :LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Can you raise your maximum bid on whamchicks without bidding against yourself? I know this was discussed yesterday, but I think I went to bed too early to see the answer.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

I don't know....
But I just checked and am quite impressed with the generosity of the WAHMs involved...there are currently 426 auctions listed in the charity category...and many in the general categories that are giving all or part to AFO as well!


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Can you raise your maximum bid on whamchicks without bidding against yourself? I know this was discussed yesterday, but I think I went to bed too early to see the answer.

Yup! It will raise your proxy without bidding it up. I just had to personally test the theory upping my proxy on a Fresh Moon set!!!!







: Now don't go anyone go looking for it!!!! It's mine


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

I think I might be hoping that I do get out bid on a couple of things. I would never go to Las Vegas or Atlantic City and gamble, but keep upping my bid on auction above what I originally set aside to spend? Heck yea! I just want to WIN (insert maniacal laugh here!) :LOL


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

is there any way to tell what you have bid on an item? stupid question, right? i mean, i can see if i am winning but i've bid on quite a few auctions and i can't figure out what i initially bid. make sense?


----------



## Mama2Hunter (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh!!! Look at the Baby Bloomrs Auctions. If I had a girl, I'd be all over that pink camo set. I really like the cowboy, the monkey, and the fish set. Oh, to have all three. . .I'd be in heaven.







She is so talented. WOW!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

It is definitely fluff overload! And the bigger problem for me - we're moving on Saturday! So I NEED to be packing and cleaning... but what do I WANT to do? Sit here and look at fluffy auctions all day.







:LOL


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Hunter*
Oh!!! Look at the Baby Bloomrs Auctions. If I had a girl, I'd be all over that pink camo set. I really like the cowboy, the monkey, and the fish set. Oh, to have all three. . .I'd be in heaven.







She is so talented. WOW!

oh, love the pink camo! I was eyeing that on her site a while back. OK, now would somebody go outbid me on the luxe!? :LOL


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Total. Fluff. Overload.

But dang, if I'm going to be overloaded with something, it might as well be fluff!!

(plus, this is a super distraction from the current events of real life which are totally not fun right now. looking at newborn diapers makes me happy. bidding on them makes me even happier







)

I'm checking right now for some of my very favorite auctions







I'll post again in a minute.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Binx, login and go to your user control panel. Then your bids, or something along those lines. HTH


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh, good heavens - how did I miss this one!

http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...3efa53c1320c16

















Seriously there is so much stuff there that if you don't have time to look properly you can miss something awesome! **must go find more room in budget for luxe and tdd**


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

This one is really pretty, too!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...baa419ecae03d3

and yes, the generosity of these wahms is wonderful!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Everything is beautiful, Id love to bid on everything.

Can someone explain something to me though. Arent people making pretty pennies off of these auctions by using charity in the name? MOST of these auctions are 10%. So say something goes for $300, the person selling it is getting $270 (way over retail right?) and the charity is getting $30? Isnt that a TAD sad to anyone? Im sure Ill get WAAAAY flamed for this, but I was just wondering if I was right or if Im smokin crack and things are going differentely than I have imagined. LOL

Thanks.

Lindsay


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

hmmm, good question... I've noticed that a few descriptions said something about donating a higher percentage if the item went over retail. You could read the descriptions of the items you're thinking of to see if they say anything like that. Just a thought!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni*
This one is really pretty, too!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...baa419ecae03d3

and yes, the generosity of these wahms is wonderful!









That is simply stunning, just wow!

Lindsay, I think you are right. It's worth noting which are the 100/50/10 % auctions.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I have been wondering this too. There are some nice auctions that are 50% donated, and I have been wondering if folks are donating a % plus everything over retail (I hope so). But I am not sure, so I spent my little cache on a 100% auction. Maybe someone can clear this up for us.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Everything is beautiful, Id love to bid on everything.

Can someone explain something to me though. Arent people making pretty pennies off of these auctions by using charity in the name? MOST of these auctions are 10%. So say something goes for $300, the person selling it is getting $270 (way over retail right?) and the charity is getting $30? Isnt that a TAD sad to anyone? Im sure Ill get WAAAAY flamed for this, but I was just wondering if I was right or if Im smokin crack and things are going differentely than I have imagined. LOL

Thanks.

Lindsay


You shouldn't get flamed for saying what's on your mind! BUT I have seen A LOT of auctions that state something along the lines of this... "If the final sale price exceeds the true retail value, then the amount donated will increase to..... (whatever the increase is). I know lots of FF mamas have taken that concept into consideration hence bumping up the percentage donated if the auction goes higher or above retail. I also know some wahmamas plan to donate more than the auction says. I know personally, I will contact the buyer an let them know exactly what was donated. OH and some are doing 100% (some of them are doing numerous 100%) so having five 100% and a few 10 or 25% is ok in my eyes! HTH!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

there are many auctions that are more than 10%....But you have to remember many of the 10% auctions aren't going much, if any over retail, and these WAHMs work at home for a reason, they need the income...and sometimes that little 10% is really all they can afford to give, esp. when their stuff doesn't go over retail. Many also will end up giving most if not all of the higher priced items to charity. I remember last year a "hyena" wahm donated 100% of ALL of her auctions, even though many weren't listed as 100%. and many of us also donate from our profits from the auction on our own, we add whatever extra we can afford when we send out % into AFO...and we also bid on other auctions...and I think every WAHM has donated at least one, most of them have donated more than one, item to a 100% auction.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Another thought... 10% of something is better than nothing and ITA LuvMy2Kidz! Very well said!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Oh and I think I have about every penny of my profit from these spent on a 100% auction...unless I get outbid :LOL so all my money is going to AFO anyway :LOL


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Everything is beautiful, Id love to bid on everything.

Can someone explain something to me though. Arent people making pretty pennies off of these auctions by using charity in the name? MOST of these auctions are 10%. So say something goes for $300, the person selling it is getting $270 (way over retail right?) and the charity is getting $30? Isnt that a TAD sad to anyone? Im sure Ill get WAAAAY flamed for this, but I was just wondering if I was right or if Im smokin crack and things are going differentely than I have imagined. LOL

Thanks.

Lindsay

I can't speak for ALL the WAHM's involved, but I can say that as much as I would LOVE to donate more to Charity I just simply can't afford it and 10% is better than nothing, however in the past (as with this year) it will be 10% or whatever over retail the auction goes whichever is MORE. And I know most of the WAHM's (especially those with $300 bids on things) do the same thing, however if things don't even reach retail, someone gets a great deal on an item and charity gets their cut too, and I still get to cover my costs so I am not out cash, only time.

Anyway the way I see it 10% is better than no % and I know these WAHM's are in it for the spirit of giving and not to get rich, so bid in confidence that no one is getting rich off this.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Personally, the things I listed in the 100% section were the ones I was hoping would get more and higher bids. My 30% one, I wanted to make sure I made back the cost of my supplies. And my 10% ones, I wasn't expecting many bids to begin with. I usually tack a bit extra on (however much I can afford) when I send in my percentages, anyway. Most of the WAHMs participating do so as well.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok...Well I guess you have answered my question than. That MOST WAHM's will give what is basically whats over retail, and if its not, they will give the percentage. This sounds totally fair to me.

I guess what just bothers me is if the WAHM or auction lister is gaining money (meaning FAR over retail) by putting the word "charity" in the auction. I guess it WOULD bother me if the auction went for say $400, and the item was worth say $80 retail, and the WAHM pocketed $360 and gave $40 to the charity. Yes $40 is WAY better than nothing, but its still kind of sad to me that the wahm would be gaining pretty pennies from using the word charity in the title. KWIM? I may be the only one who feels this way but I have a feeling Im not.

If this isnt actually happenning, than please disregard my feelings as they are invalid.







And thanks for answering my question everyone. I have bid on a few auctions as well, as I love for my money to go to charity regardless, but Im tending NOT to bid on the items that are going for WAY over retail but only 10% is given to the charity as I wasnt sure how that worked.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Everything is beautiful, Id love to bid on everything.

Can someone explain something to me though. Arent people making pretty pennies off of these auctions by using charity in the name? MOST of these auctions are 10%. So say something goes for $300, the person selling it is getting $270 (way over retail right?) and the charity is getting $30? Isnt that a TAD sad to anyone? Im sure Ill get WAAAAY flamed for this, but I was just wondering if I was right or if Im smokin crack and things are going differentely than I have imagined. LOL

Thanks.

Lindsay

Last week the charity had nothing, next week they will have 10% of all sales. I think your not thinking the "whole picture". Did you check out the 100% auctions, these same wahms have donated tons and tons of goods that are brand new and beautiful. It is not about making tons of money it is about making money for an orphanage that had nothing yesterday and will have something from the wahms tomorrow.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

If you go take a quick look at the high $$ auctions...almost every single one of them is 100% with the exception of a very few, and the fussybutt set is a 50% auction, at it's current price it's barely over retail for the set(after she sends the 50% to AFO, and I"d bet she sends more than just 50% b/c I know she's been freaking out about how high it's been nid up







) I don't think there are many that are 10% that are much over retail...most of the higher bidding people are bidding higher b/c the auction is 100%









ETA: with just a quick tally of the 100% auctions that have ended this week, and what's still up, Fluff Factory has already raised over 3000.00 for AFO, this doesn't even include the other auctions. Last fall I think we only had around 150 auctions for the entire week, and still raised over 2000.00 and a lot of that was just 10% donations. There are many many more 100% auctions this time around than last year.


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

About the 10%..

The 10% is also part of a template. MOst wahms give much higher than that. As an example, one wahm had a total sales of $150 last year. So, the 10% meant that she should give $15. When she donated her money, she gave $100.

Many of us purchased things for these auctions on our credit cards, that we have to pay for when the auctions are over. If we can just pay the amount that we paid for them, and pay that charge off of our card, we donate the rest.

Also, there are many wahms who really can't afford to give more than 10% or so. They are doing all they can as it is. They donated free items to the 100% baskets, and that was what they could do above the 10%.

You have to remember that 10% doesn't sound like much, but when it is coming out of your pocket, it can get rough. There are wahms who barely afford to buy food for the family every week. The extra that they make on these auctions goes a long way..... it goes to feed their children, and the children in AFO. It's 2 causes wrapped in one.

I only hope that people don't decide not to bid on items just because the wahm isn't stating that she is giving more than 10%. Maybe she will give 10%, plus whatever profit she makes. Maybe she will give whatever it goes over retail, so it is 50%, but you don't know that.

I think the overall picture is that people are giving an awful lot, putting a huge amount of effort into this, giving what they can, and really working for a cause.

Teri


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I think its amazing and beautiful that WAHMs, most of whom don't probably earn a true living wage, still give so generously.









I love just browsing through the pages and hoping I'll get a "you won X" email some day this week









And if someone is concerned about the percentage a WAHM is getting, my suggestion would be either bid in the 100% donated section (great things there!!) or in the donate directly.

Since WAHMs are my heroes, I feel strange bidding against them for things. Like a TDD set I started bidding on and then Teri showed up. Um... how am I supposed to bid again? :LOL

ps: I really want the felted easter eggs...so if theres going to be a last minute flurry on them, I'm in trouble b/c I'll be at work when the auction ends. Sigh...







So can I have fair warning so I can line up my proxy stalking friends?







:


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

Good question actually Lindsay!







I think most of the higher priced items are 50 to 100% donated and I do think that does drive the price up, because they are for charity. Also as I think a few others noted, some WAHMs may have 8 or 10 auctions listed as well as participation in the daily 100% baskets. They may do some 100%, some 50% and some 10%, because they simply cannot do them all at 100% and have that many up. I know of several WAHMs who didn't stock their own stores this month and/or pulled stock for the event so that there were plenty of options up. Wanting to ensure that there were plenty of smaller items also for people who don't have $500 for one auction has led to quite a few 10%-20% auctions this time, but those items will probably not go for much over retail so the WAHM isn't making a killing by any means.

It is a charity event and we are trying our best to raise as much money as possible for AFO while still balancing being able to not break the bank for our WAHM businesses! Every one of the auctions listed in the charity section by approved members is a reputable WAHM who is trying to give as much as she possibly can.

Quick review of the top 20 auctions by price (basically everything close to and over $100 bid) shows that 13 of them are 100% donated, 2 are 50%, 2 are 25%, 1 is 20% and 2 are 10%. So, most of the higher priced items look to be 100% donated. And, daily, there are two *HOT* items are 100% donated and most have gone over $100 each.


----------



## dscokween (Jun 30, 2004)

I certainly wouldn't say your feelings are invalid at all! I think lots of people think about this sort of thing when they see auctions going for high dollars.

I don't think any of the wahm's participating in this are expecting to be making any money off of it. Doing 10 or 50% auctions allow wahms to make more items to put up, since the cost overhead can be pretty prohibitive or it can take a lot of time.

Actually, for a lot of these bits of butt art, they are finally getting the prices they warrant for the time going into them (sad but true). I'd rather see 10 auctions doing 10 percent from some people than one 100% auction. In the long run, it's more money for AFO and gorgeous fluff for baby bottoms. Isn't it fun?

(ps, I dare you to ask any wahm if she's ever made a 'pretty penny'! LOL)


----------



## mom2fourdarlings (Feb 28, 2003)

I can understand "some" of the comment in regards to the 10% however I know that many, if not most, of these hard working wahms are also donating to the 100% area as well. And if you notice many items are up for far below what it cost the wahm themselves to make









I say "kudos" to all the hard working wahms tring to make a difference in a childs life and MAJOR kudo's to those that purchase from this wonderful event







A whole bunch of fun!! with benifits to everyone, the wahm the buyer and the child who's life is made better by all involved









Every penny counts from 10% to 100%

Edit cause i am having a brain fart day on spelling so ignore any other errors


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:

If this isnt actually happenning, than please disregard my feelings as they are invalid. And thanks for answering my question everyone. I have bid on a few auctions as well, as I love for my money to go to charity regardless, but Im tending NOT to bid on the items that are going for WAY over retail but only 10% is given to the charity as I wasnt sure how that worked.
Your feelings are NEVER invalid, just remember that







but I agree with you, if something that was retail for $50 and went for $500 and the charity only got the $50 it would stink, I don't worry about these auctions because I know these mama's and I trust them and know they are freaking about how high some things have gone and are for sure not 'pocketing' the extra. It is actually good you posted your NOT INVALID feelings so it can be brought out into the open, your right I am sure your not the only one that feels this way, but brave enough to speak up, that is a good thing. We want to hit our goal, so I know that we all throw in whatever we can to make sure we hit that, and it is a BIG goal this year!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dscokween*

(ps, I dare you to ask any wahm if she's ever made a 'pretty penny'! LOL)


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoever asks that will either get a not so serious laugh or a whap in the face :LOL ok not really but ykwim. I'm glad that things such as the fussybutt set, are going as high as they are! Christy will finally get the money it took her to make (materials, time, etc) her items! Bravo, bravo!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I had to remind myself, too, that some of these mamas are wahms because they help to support their families with their biz- and they're taking time away from doing orders, etc. to do the charity auction. So they are, in fact, losing profit for many of these items. For some, this is probably just not possible when they need to buy groceries, etc. I'm especially impressed by Morwenna and how many things she knitted to auction for charity. I have no idea how many hours of work went into all those things, but I'm sure it was a lot. That's really admirable, IMO.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rising Sun*
I think the overall picture is that people are giving an awful lot, putting a huge amount of effort into this, giving what they can, and really working for a cause.

Teri









That makes a lot of sense to me. I totally agree. Lindsay, thanks for your question. I am so glad we talked about it and cleared it up because I was wondering too.







I too adore the wahm's and their talent and generosity.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for bringing a little clarity to this issue. I think it is important because alot of people can justify spending much more than they normally would because they know they are actually donating money. I, too, was going on the assumption that most everyone involved in this event was participating because they wanted to do something for the greater good, and that sentiment would dictate how much they chose to donate in the end. I am happy to hear that this is and has been the attitude. Generosity and amazing beauty together - what more could an old hippie socialist want.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Thanks everyone for bringing a little clarity to this issue. I think it is important because alot of people can justify spending much more than they normally would because they know they are actually donating money. I, too, was going on the assumption that most everyone involved in this event was participating because they wanted to do something for the greater good, and that sentiment would dictate how much they chose to donate in the end. I am happy to hear that this is and has been the attitude. Generosity and amazing beauty together - what more could an old hippie socialist want.









Oh, Jessica, you said it a lot better than I did. That's what I wanted to say. (except for the hippie socialist part :LOL)


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Even though most of my auctions are 10%, I have ALOT listed, so that is 10% of a whole bunch of auctions. And I did some 50 and 100%.
I also plan (as do many wahms) to give more than 10% if it ends up going higher than expected. The only reason It doesnt say that in my auctions is because I posted all my auctions while holding and nursing a very sick baby earlier this week. I typed as little as I could.
These auctions are the only time I am able to give to charity. We struggle each month, like lots of people, and i feel good that 2 times a year, I can raise some money to help others.

I think 10% is better than nothing. Dont you think? If I was rich and could donate all my materials and time, I would give more 100% auctions, but I am not.


----------



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

I haven't read all of this thread as I just woke up from putting ds to bed :LOL and just came in to turn off the computer









But I agree with the comments I have read on this page. I don't think anyone is out to make a personal profit. I personally set my donation to 20% but now that it has gone beyond retail, the percentage will be increased to reflect it and a copy of the donation will be emailed out to the winner. I'm not a member of the FF, but I put faith in the FF companies that I have dealt with or have heard positive reviews about.









I also know that the time a wahm has with her children is invaluable. So I don't expect a wahm to donate 100% every time to charities when I know that they are taking time away from their wonderful babes to do so.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Ok...Well I guess you have answered my question than. That MOST WAHM's will give what is basically whats over retail, and if its not, they will give the percentage. This sounds totally fair to me.

I guess what just bothers me is if the WAHM or auction lister is gaining money (meaning FAR over retail) by putting the word "charity" in the auction. I guess it WOULD bother me if the auction went for say $400, and the item was worth say $80 retail, and the WAHM pocketed $360 and gave $40 to the charity. Yes $40 is WAY better than nothing, but its still kind of sad to me that the wahm would be gaining pretty pennies from using the word charity in the title. KWIM? I may be the only one who feels this way but I have a feeling Im not.

If this isnt actually happenning, than please disregard my feelings as they are invalid.







And thanks for answering my question everyone. I have bid on a few auctions as well, as I love for my money to go to charity regardless, but Im tending NOT to bid on the items that are going for WAY over retail but only 10% is given to the charity as I wasnt sure how that worked.









Lindsay I actually posted this on the first FF thread but then removed it because I didn't want to get flamed.Yes 10% is better then nothing but the word charity is making some things go for way higher then they would normally.So I was thinking 10% was not much compared to the profit the wahm is making.I have seen the donation % go up the last few days and I think that is great.

eta: when I say the profit the wahm is making I am referring to the auctions that are in the hundreds of dollars.Not the smaller ones where them wahm will barely make her cost in supplies back.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

I think most the $$$ bid stuff is either

a- donated at 100%

b- hyena bait, therefore charity or not... rabid bidders would have put it far above retail regardless







Stuff gets sold above retail for extreme prices every other week of the year (*cough* FM diapers at $100+) and there doesn't seem to be a problem for the most part.

Some of the resident hyena diaper making moms have been busy to try and create special things just for the charity event. More for the aspect of excitement. I don't think any of the moms are riding the coat tails of charity to make a quick buck.

And bidding is up to the bidder. The % of each auction is no secret so if someone wants to bid above retail then that is wonderful... in no way are they being lied to as to where the money goes.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Lindsay I actually posted this on the first FF thread but then removed it because I didn't want to get flamed.Yes 10% is better then nothing but the word charity is making some things go for way higher then they would normally.So I was thinking 10% was not much compared to the profit the wahm is making.I have seen the donation % go up the last few days and I think that is great.

eta: when I say the profit the wahm is making I am referring to the auctions that are in the hundreds of dollars.Not the smaller ones where them wahm will barely make her cost in supplies back.

That is exactly what I meant. Thanks for clarifying it Jamie. LOL


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I would love to donate all my auctions winnings to this charity but I just can't afford to do that.







I use the money from my business to support me and my son.

I have worked with all these incredible wahm for the past two weeks to bring this charity to life. Many hours have went above and beyond to support these children. I personally spent three hours loading just two auctions b/c I am computer dummy. :LOL

I can proudly say that not one of them is "greedy" or out to make profit off of this charity event. In fact they are the most generous bunch of people I have ever met!


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Yes 10% is better then nothing but the word charity is making some things go for way higher then they would normally.So I was thinking 10% was not much compared to the profit the wahm is making.


I don't agree. I think the auctions going for hundreds would go that way regardless. I remember seeing a MM auction go over $300 and it wasn't for charity( and Morweena totally deserves it). How do you know how much profit the wahm is really making anyways? I haven't made any profit in the year 2005 so far. :LOL

But seriously, it is really tough trying to make a good living with this business but I want to stay home with my son. AND I have enjoyed every minute of the last 2 years and 9 months!


----------



## SarahTorg (Jun 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Everything is beautiful, Id love to bid on everything.

Can someone explain something to me though. Arent people making pretty pennies off of these auctions by using charity in the name? MOST of these auctions are 10%. So say something goes for $300, the person selling it is getting $270 (way over retail right?) and the charity is getting $30? Isnt that a TAD sad to anyone? Im sure Ill get WAAAAY flamed for this, but I was just wondering if I was right or if Im smokin crack and things are going differentely than I have imagined. LOL

Thanks.

Lindsay

Lindsay, in past experiences with fluff stuff, the wahms do donate anything over their retail price. So, if something is set at giving 10%, and the auction does so well, the definately donate beyond that. Then, where are some wahms that are selling tons of auctions at very low prices, so 10% of all their auctions really add up. So, I don't think you are weird for thinking this, but the above is what happens in most cases.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I do want to clarify that I do NOT think there is anything wrong with auctioning your items off and making hundreds off of it. That wasnt my point, that the WAHM doesnt deserve the extra money, as they do.

I guess my point wasnt taken. It doesnt matter anyways, this is just MY opinion. LOL


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Lindsay, I wanted to add my support in that I was wondering similar too - if the WAHM specifying 10% might ultimately also donate anything over retail (or anything over what she felt was a reasonable coverage of her costs and time) - but many of us aren't necessarily courageous enough to give voice to these thoughts.

I am glad the discussion's been had, though, and I do see the point the WAHMs are making... it's true sometimes we have an opinion and we don't see the other side of things until told... the important thing is, what conclusion do we draw in the end?

I like to hear the WAHM's side of things too (it's a very different lifestyle and I can see how many are forced to make very different choices from myself - I work outside the home full-time - because of their decision to stay home with their kids) and I really admire that.

I think it was a good and worthwhile thread and discussion, and isn't that the point of these boards?


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aherne*

b- hyena bait, therefore charity or not... rabid bidders would have put it far above retail regardless







Stuff gets sold above retail for extreme prices every other week of the year (*cough* FM diapers at $100+) and there doesn't seem to be a problem for the most part.
.









yep! I totally agree with that! and right now it's going to an awesome cause! Bid on mama's!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
I haven't made any profit in the year 2005 so far. :LOL

But seriously, it is really tough trying to make a good living with this business but I want to stay home with my son. AND I have enjoyed every minute of the last 2 years and 9 months!









well then jesse, please email me so i can help you out :LOL

i can totally see this...most WAHMs in the FF group obviously have been way undercharging for their stuff for years. not that i think they are trying to make it back on these auctions, but it's about time people did see that what they make is worth more than it typically sells for.

in the beginning, i was on the side of believing that auctions would go higher in the name of charity and a 10% donation meant a big profit for WAHMs when they could donate more. so i see what lindsay and others are saying. but i've thought on it a bit and in the end, NONE of these mamas really "make" much, if any money. i know jesse meant to be mostly funny but she has a point. it all comes out in the wash...jane doe sews all year and makes no profit and maybe is in debt and has actually been selling her stuff for so low that, hourly, she makes just a few dollars. now she puts up a big auction that does very well but she has only agreed to donate 25%. should she give it all to charity because it went over retail? do we tend to send WAHMs extra because we know they rarely make enough to keep their businesses open? true, WAHMs can ask for as much or little as they want for products but we all know that, in general, someone asking $40/diaper isn't going to sell that many that often.

so, in the end, the WAHMs whose auctions sell high aren't getting rich, that's for sure. it may seem that way for these few auctions but once you look at the bigger picture, i think it's obvious they aren't.

i do agree stuff is going higher for charity, and that's a GOOD thing!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

oh and i meant to add that i have a feeling some of these WAHMs had NO idea their auctions would go so high - so saying 10% for something you expected to sell for lower meant you were getting a smaller profit too. i really think, after reading the "behind the scenes" testimonies from the FF members, it's obvious once it goes over a certain amount the WAHMs do more than they originally promised.


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
well then jesse, please email me so i can help you out :LOL

i can totally see this...most WAHMs in the FF group obviously have been way undercharging for their stuff for years. not that i think they are trying to make it back on these auctions, but it's about time people did see that what they make is worth more than it typically sells for.

in the beginning, i was on the side of believing that auctions would go higher in the name of charity and a 10% donation meant a big profit for WAHMs when they could donate more. so i see what lindsay and others are saying. but i've thought on it a bit and in the end, NONE of these mamas really "make" much, if any money. i know jesse meant to be mostly funny but she has a point. it all comes out in the wash...jane doe sews all year and makes no profit and maybe is in debt and has actually been selling her stuff for so low that, hourly, she makes just a few dollars. now she puts up a big auction that does very well but she has only agreed to donate 25%. should she give it all to charity because it went over retail? do we tend to send WAHMs extra because we know they rarely make enough to keep their businesses open? true, WAHMs can ask for as much or little as they want for products but we all know that, in general, someone asking $40/diaper isn't going to sell that many that often.

so, in the end, the WAHMs whose auctions sell high aren't getting rich, that's for sure. it may seem that way for these few auctions but once you look at the bigger picture, i think it's obvious they aren't.

i do agree stuff is going higher for charity, and that's a GOOD thing!

















you Jenny


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
I don't agree. I think the auctions going for hundreds would go that way regardless. I remember seeing a MM auction go over $300 and it wasn't for charity( and Morweena totally deserves it). How do you know how much profit the wahm is really making anyways? I haven't made any profit in the year 2005 so far. :LOL

But seriously, it is really tough trying to make a good living with this business but I want to stay home with my son. AND I have enjoyed every minute of the last 2 years and 9 months!










Listen I never said wahms did not deserve high prices for their goods.And no I don't know the exact profit but I am pretty sure it doesn't take a few hundred $ to make the item.Otherwise no wahm could be in business.So again if only 10% was donated there is some sort of profit.Everytime these FF auctions take place I have questioned this.It is not a judgement on the wahms as being greedy as they can't know what something will go for.

And trust me I know it is hard to make a living as a wahm.So far I have failed at that







I am not questioning what wahms deserve for their work.I am questioning profitting from a charity auction.Two different things.And it seems to have been cleared up by a few other wahms already.It is an innocent question about the auctions themselves and doesn't need to get personal about the wahms personal incomes.I feel the point of the OP and what I have also said have been missed or taken as a diss and I can't really explain myself any better then I already have.And I have already invested too much energy in something I don't really care that much about.I already know I am going to do the donate direct so this is not even an issue with me.

Now I know why I removed my post the other night...drama


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...95#post2727295
New day, new thread.


----------

